
Ask HN: How do you manage passwords in your organisation? - praveenweb
How do you share passwords of common accounts? Like let&#x27;s say there is a common email like support@myorg.com, how do you share access to this account to multiple people (sharing plain text password via different mediums can be the worst)?<p>Do you use password managers like LastPass or 1Password or any other third party provider? Have you or your fellow devs written custom password managers suited to your use case?<p>This can also be about your personal management of passwords. Just curious to know the sane way of doing this, especially considering that mismanaging this can screw up later.
======
mtmail
300 comments last year on a similar question "Ask HN: What is your password
management solution?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776620)

We use 1password.

